# 2011 Coyote Hunting Tournaments



## elkslayer (Sep 16, 2011)

I was in Cal Ranch (West Jordan Store) the other day and they had a poster for a tournament in November, but I was in a hurry and did not write down any information. If anyone hears or see's anything on Coyote Tournaments I would greatly appreciate the information. I am just an average coyote hunter, that loves any opportunity to get out to hunt. I live in Utah County and I do not get up to that area very often so I am asking for help.
Thank you and I hope you all have fun and especially safe hunts this year.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

PM sent with some information


----------



## diverslayer (Jun 24, 2010)

Could you send me a p.m. as well. Thanks


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

The ones that i know about so far is the one Reb8600 is doing and then one in Jan. down in sanpete county. Pm me if your interested and i'll give you contact info.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Diverslayer- PM sent

YFZ- The one in January is also being hosted by me.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Reb, i figured as much, when i went to the website and it had the utah predator callers as the staff. I'm kind of bummed out that all the contests have a no dog rule. What's up with that??? I understand about running hounds but decoy dogs shouldn't matter, you still gotta call in the coyotes. IMO, if your allowed to use a decoy at all, then dogs should be fine. Sorry for the Rant!!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I will take the info too if you give it to me.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

YFZ
I dont know that I have ever seen a contest that allows the use of dogs. They idea is to keep the playing field as even and fair as possible. Some contests have even more strict rules than this. You should look at the rules for the world contest.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I am not interested in participating in the contest here in Sanpete, but I am interested where you are having it. I have several coyotes that hang out on my property and in the nearby hills.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Pro

There is no certain area for the hunt. The participants can hunt anywhere they want. We just have set location for the pre hunt meeting and the checkin at the end.


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

Who is "We" Who are you anyway, Al Morris ?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Pro if you pm me the details of where these coyotes are hanging out I will gladly get rid of them for ya. I'll be hunting in the sanpete contest and would appeciate any tips of where the coyotes hang out down there.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Reb, I would like some info on it also. I am just getting started on yotes. I want to get an idea of how the whole thing works and maybe I can progress enough to get deep into it in the next year or so.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

reb8600 said:


> YFZ- The one in January is also being hosted by me.


Just curious how many of you will be at this contest this coming weekend? Madhunter and I will be at Mt Man Outdoors on Friday night. See ya there!!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I am ready for it and hope we have a good turn out. I have never been in a tournament but I am sure it will be fun. Nothing beats being out in the hills except for payday. *()*


----------



## tommyp (Sep 16, 2011)

Where is this thing and how could i sign up?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck to ya Kris!!!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> Just curious how many of you will be at this contest this coming weekend? Madhunter and I will be at Mt Man Outdoors on Friday night. See ya there!!


I am here. I wont be hunting in the contest though.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey Reb hows the turn out? I really wanted to make it but I work all weekend.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

We had 21 teams that showed up Friday. On Saturday, the total was 1 team with 5, and two teams with one. We gave away a lot of prizes on Saturday and everyone had a great meal.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Bullsnot and I had a great time. We are both a kind of new to this and ended up with no kills but had a lot of fun trying. We did howl and call and we managed to pull in a bunch of deer. -_O- 

Thanks to Reb the rest of the organizers and the sponsors who put this thing together. I hope you guys keep doing it. I know for sure I will be there if you do.


----------

